# Parker Brothers Left hand Double Barrel Shotgun.



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there a way to find out the date of this shotgun?

It was my grandpa's.

It is not it the best condition as far as the finish but it still shoots just fine. I cleaned it up some today. It has years of old on it. I got a lot of the goo off of it and it is much better now than it was. Grandpa was not much of a cleaner. He used to hunt quail and pheasant with it. He has been gone for 13 years now. He had not used it before that for probably another 15-20.

The wood is complete but the finish is not great on it.

It is a 12 guage.


----------



## dick471 (Jan 15, 2012)

Google for the Parker Collector's Forum.


----------

